# Red Idol! What a knock-out



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Today I went by my LBS. They've had a nice red Idol in the showroom window for almost a year, but it was kinda back and semi-hidden by other bikes. They musta decided the Xmas season was a good time to sell it. They moved over to a bay window right by the front door so today I stopped and really drooled while examaning it closely. What a gorgeous bike! Has anyone ridden one and care to pass on their impressions?

I bet I might be able to get a deal on this one..I know the shop owner, and he has had the bike for a long time. Not many 'off the streets' bicycle buyers even know what a DeRosa is. The New 'biking is the new golf' set, they think only of the latest 'flavor of the day" bike like maybe Cervelo or whoever advertises the most in Bicycle magazine. Anyway, anyone care to pass on their riding impressions of the Idol?

Don Hanson


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Pez loved it. Read on.

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/default.asp?pg=fullstory&id=5277


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks, FD

Don Hanson


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Its a great bike my friend. Lovely comfortable ride and very fast, you can't go wrong..


----------

